# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 03/2015



## PCGH_Stephan (30. Januar 2015)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 03/2015 ist ab sofort  online. Die neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 4. Februar 2015  am Kiosk. Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware teilweise einige   Werktage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 02/2015 in   diesen Thread. Die Redaktion versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen  möglichst schnell zu antworten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Print: Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 03/2015 haben euch gefallen?*
*Print: Welche Heft-DVD-Inhalte der PCGH 03/2015 haben euch gefallen?*


----------



## CptAhnungslos (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 03/2015 auch für Android & iOS: Energieeffiziente Hardware für Spieler, Test GTX 960, PDF-Jahresarchiv, DVD-Vollversion: TBoUT Vieh Chroniken*

Hallo liebe PCGH,

hab gestern freudig eine PCGH Print aus dem Briefkasten gefischt und komme dank Eurer Artikel auf dumme Ideen, wie ich mein sauer Verdientes wieder in die deutsche Wirtschaft einfließen lasse. Vielen Dank dafür! 

Leider hab ich auch ein kleines Problem mit der TBoUT Die Vieh Chroniken Vollversion.
Ich hab es installiert und gestartet, allerdings bekomme ich nur  folgendes Bild präsentiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich ich kann nix weiter anklicken und muss es über den Taskmanager killen. Hab auch schon Win7 Kompatibilität ausprobiert aber tut sich genauso wenig.
Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Bummsbirne (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 03/2015 auch für Android & iOS: Energieeffiziente Hardware für Spieler, Test GTX 960, PDF-Jahresarchiv, DVD-Vollversion: TBoUT Vieh Chroniken*

Die Print hab ich nun. Aber könnte man die digitale Version nicht auch schon 2 - 3 Tage eher raushauen? 

Kommt schon, will die auch aufm Tablet lesen.



Edit: jetzt isse da die neue Ausgabe.  Thx.


----------



## Birbus (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 03/2015 auch für Android & iOS: Energieeffiziente Hardware für Spieler, Test GTX 960, PDF-Jahresarchiv, DVD-Vollversion: TBoUT Vieh Chroniken*

Wenn ich schon ein abo habe und die ausgaben mit der APP lesen  möchte wo finde ich den abo freischaltcode?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: PCGH 03/2015 auch für Android & iOS: Energieeffiziente Hardware für Spieler, Test GTX 960, PDF-Jahresarchiv, DVD-Vollversion: TBoUT Vieh Chroniken*



Birbus schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon ein abo habe und die ausgaben mit der APP lesen  möchte wo finde ich den abo freischaltcode?



Hi,

eigentlich müsste hier alles drin stehen:
PCGH digital lesen: Apps und Browser-Anwendung erklärt


----------



## wolflux (4. Februar 2015)

Moin zusammen, bin jetzt gerade am durchlesen und  ich vermisse zum Thema Mainboards, Seite 11 , Leistungsaufnahme die Micro ATX Boards.
Ich habe auch diesem Grund ein Asrock X99M Killer gekauft und bin davon überzeugt,  dass es das sparsamste Board für X99 auf dem Markt ist. 
Wäre schön dieser M-ATX Bretter einen Test zu lesen. Netter Test  , mir gefällt auch die übersichtliche Aufstellung der einzelnen Hardware Komponenten, Seite an Seite.
Gruss
wolflux


----------



## Krabbat (4. Februar 2015)

Hab da mal ne Frage zum Effizienztest der CPUs:
Wie kann denn der Zweikerner (+HT) I3-4130T mit 2,9 GHz ineffizienter als ein I7-4770K mit 4 Kernen (+HT) und deutlich höherem Takt.
Also die Leistungsbalken leuchten mir ja noch ein. Da ist der I7 fast doppelt so schnell. Aber bei den Effizienzbalken dürfte der dann doch nur ca. 50Watt brauchen um wie laut Diagramm  deutlich effizienter zu sein, wenn der I3 seine volle TdP von 35Watt ausschöpft, oder? 

Bei der Annahme, dass der I7 bei doppelter Leistung mit 70Watt doppelt so viel verbaucht, wäre die Effizientz immerhin gleich, oder wie rechnet ihr das? 
Also ich würde es in Fps pro Watt ausrechnen... Und die Werte dann in das Diagramm packen...


----------



## Stefan077 (5. Februar 2015)

Gestern direkt das neue Heft gekauft und abends entspannt auf der Couch gelesen. Schönes Heft mit interessanten Artikeln! Weiter so. Nur die Farben bei den Diagrammen (auf Seite 30 & 60 z.B.) finde ich manchmal anstrengend. Andere, sich besser unterscheidene wäre da schöner. 

Gruss Stefan


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Februar 2015)

Stefan077 schrieb:


> Nur die Farben bei den Diagrammen (auf Seite 30 & 60 z.B.) finde ich manchmal anstrengend. Andere, sich besser unterscheidene wäre da schöner.



Ich geb's mal an unsere Farbabteilung weiter, aber eigentlich sind die schon so ausgesucht, dass die unter unseren Druckbedingungen gut und unterschiedlich aussehen. In Diagrammen mit weniger Einzelwerten haben wir normalerweise ja noch die verschieden geformten Marker (Dreieck, Kreis, Punkt, Kreuz etc.) zur Unterscheidung drin. Das sieht ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Datenpunkten aber nur noch kacke aus.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. Februar 2015)

Mitunter kommt's vor, dass die Druckerei die Farb-Abmischung leicht versemmelt, was der Unterscheidbarkeit nicht unbedingt gut tut.  Das ist aber nicht die Regel.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Pyrodactil (5. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank an Euch für den aufschlussreichen Test "OC-Doping für alte CPU´s"
Nun ließt jeder User wie gut seine betagte OC-CPU mit den aktuellen CPU´s (& der 780er) noch mitturnen kann. 
Wenn man sich überlegt das der QX9650 mit ner 8800Ultra Anfang 2007 startete, & erst mit ner 580er Ende 2010 bei BF3 mit 4 GHz bremste, warens doch gute Zeiten.  Aber 2015 ist natürlich absolutes ende im Pixel-Gelände.
Bin froh zusehen das mein jetziger alter Prozi noch für 2015 (bis aus Starcraft 2 was ich eh nicht zocke) ausreicht. (ich vergleiche den I5-3570 OC). 
Mal schauen ob es sich noch dieses Jahr für mich lohnt, eine 980 Ti oder eine Titan X zu stecken. Aber Eure Benches halten uns Leser sicherlich weiterhin auf dem Laufenden.
Nochmals vielen Dank ans PCGH-Team für die aufwendige Arbeit.


----------



## wolflux (5. Februar 2015)

Ah, ihr habt endlich mal eine GTX780 Ti OC gegen eine GTX980 OC antreten lassen, geht doch! Seite 55. 
"Mehr Takt mit Wasser"
Wenn ich das mal so sagen darf,
☆☆☆☆☆☆☆☆ "Saustark" ☆☆☆☆☆☆☆

MfG.wolflux


----------



## Lios Nudin (5. Februar 2015)

Allgemein finde ich es gut, dass in den letzten Monaten das Thema Wasserkühlung häufiger als Thema im Heft aufgetaucht ist. Zur PCGH 03/15: Ein informatives Video von Torsten zum Wakü-Zusammenbau (Alphacool Monsta 560 allein für die Matrix 780Ti), Übersicht an Beispiel-GPU-Wasserkühlungen, Betrachtung der sekundären Wandlerkühlung, die Diskussion der drei Redakteure über den Sinn einer Wakü, usw. .... Alles . 

Vielleicht sind für den Grafikkarten-wie-Unterwäsche-Wechsler Raff ohne bettelarm zu werden solche Lösungen mal eine Blick wert:

Alphacool HF14 Smart Motion Universal Copper Edition
Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter (84000000064)
Phobya G-Silent 14 Black Silent Edition, 700rpm

44€, niedrige VRM/GPU-Temperaturen und einem schnellen (die zwei Kühlerschrauben lösen, alte Grafikkarte raus, neue Grafikkarte rein, zwei Schrauben anziehen, fertig) Kühlerwechsel für die nächsten 10 Jahre auf hunderten von Grafikkarten steht nichts mehr im Weg.


----------



## wolflux (6. Februar 2015)

@Lios Nudin
Da hast du wohl recht, auch die "neueren" GTX. -Karten scheinen nicht unbedingt nur  Full Cover zu brauchen???, auch wenn ich selber drauf schwören mag, betreffend Spannungswandler, (OC), da genügt im Zweifelsfall auch eine 120-240 für kleines OC. eine Kompaktwakü., mit entsprechender Halterung oder deine Zusammenstellung mit ein paar Schrauben und Kabelbindern für den Lüfter. 
Zumindest für die Leute wie @Raff die er auch uneingeschränkt  für die nächsten Karten verwenden kann, ohne zu weinen  he he. Diesen kleinen Allzweck- Ķühler den du oben angegebenen hast, habe ich allerdings bereits für die Graka GTX780 Evga getestet und bremst etwas den Durchfluss,  dass macht aber nur
 7°-10°  aus gegenüber einem vollwertigen Aufsatz. Dann sind es halt um die 60° anstatt gegen 50° GPU- Themperatur ☺, mit OC.je nach Karte natürlich. Die Garantie ist eine andere Sache, das dürften Profis jedoch nicht daran hindern,  dadurch die Lebensdauer zu verlängern. 
Mein Motto ist, kühler,  leiser und dennoch genügend Power, Reserven. Hybrid Kühlung finde ich nur interessant wenn ich sie für die nächste Generation weiter verwenden kann, so wie mit einer 55,00Euro 120er Kompaktwakü. und zutreffender 30.00 Euro Halterung Plus Lüfter. 
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## Kalimal (6. Februar 2015)

Könntet ihr bitte im Einkaufsführer andere Farben für den Spar bzw. Preis Leistungs Tipp nutzen? Bei der letzten Ausgabe war noch alles super, aber jetzt muss ich (sowie vermutlich alle anderen mit Rot-Grün Schwäche) immer meine Freundin fragen, welche Farbe hier was ist.
Danke


----------



## wolflux (6. Februar 2015)

Ausgerechnet Rot/ Grün das ist wirklich Übel.
Aber dann kommen andere mit unterschiedlichen  Farbschwächen, wie soll das funktionieren? 
Vieleicht zusätzlich durch  Kennzeichnung mit Mustern oben auf.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (6. Februar 2015)

R/G-Schwäche ist mit Abstand die verbreitetste Farbschwäche. Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (6. Februar 2015)

Witzig, dass schon ein paar Leser die Sache mit der Farbgebung der Messgraphen angesprochen haben. Ich wollte dazu nämlich auch was anmerken, nämlich,  dass ich mit meiner Farbsehschwäche mich sehr über die geometrischen Figuren freue.  Nur dadurch werden solche Verläufe für mich deutlich lesbar. Dass diese Lösung problematisch wird, wenn sehr viele Datenpunkte vorliegen, könnte man vielleicht dadurch lösen, dass einfach nicht jeder Punkt ein Symbol erhält, sondern nur jeder dritte, fünfte, zehnte usw., je nach erforderlicher Reduktion.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## wolflux (6. Februar 2015)

Finde ich auch klasse,  dass PCGH vorhat sich dem Problem zu widmen  
. Ich wusste nicht, das es doch mehr Leute gibt, die davon betroffen sind. Tja, so hat jeder sein Päckchen und wir nehmen doch vieles für zu selbstverständlich hin.


----------



## Norisk699 (8. Februar 2015)

Wieder mal eine klasse Ausgabe. Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, außer vielleicht: Danke!

Zum PDF-Archiv:

Es gab doch (vor Jahren...) mal eine Ausgabe mit allen PDFs seit der Erstausgabe auf DVD... 
ihr könnt mir nicht zufällig verraten nach welcher DVD (welche Ausgabe) ich da in meinem umfangreichen Fundus an PCGH / PCG  DVDs ich suchen muss? 
Ich will nämlich gerade tatsächlich ein paar Artikel aus ziemlich alten Ausgaben nachlesen und das am liebsten direkt am PC ohne an meine "Papiersammlung" rangehen zu müssen... 

Find ich übrigens klasse dass Ihr die Vorjahresausgaben nun immer als pdf-Archiv rausgebt wenn das Jahr rum ist. 
Ich will sie nun wirklich mal alle auf meinem PC speichern, dass ich immer alles verfügbar habe wenn ich was nachlesen will.

Wo wir gerade beim Thema "Archiv" und "alte Artikel" sind: 
Ich bzw. der Rest meiner Bande lesen auch die PCG und N Zone im Abo (ja, wir sind ein nerdiger Haushalt mit allerlei Spiele-Interessen) und wenn ich mal zufällig die N Zone in die Hand bekomme, finde ich die Seite mit dem Rückblick 5 , 10 und 15 Jahre zurück immer ganz klasse. Ihr könntet ja mal überlegen ob Ihr nicht auch so eine Rubrik in dem Ausmaß machen könntet auf mehrere frühere Jahre... dauert ja nicht mehr lange bis ihr bei der PCGH 15 Jahre zurückblicken könnt.. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht war die Erstausgabe im Herbst 2000.. 
und ein Rückblick 5 Jahre zurück ist auch interessant... 
Ich interessiere mich für "früher". Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als wenn man nachliest mit welchen Problemen man sich vor z.B. 15 Jahren rumgeschlagen hat (32 MB Grafikspeicher oder 64 MB Grafikspeicher...lol !!!-aus heutiger Sicht-) oder was damals sonst so los war (2000 z.B. glaub ich war das spannende 1 GHZ-Rennen zwischen Intel und AMD)... Wegen mir könnte eure Rubrik da gerne auch 2-4 Seiten umfassen.
Ich schwelge jedenfalls gerne auch mal ein bisschen in Erinnerungen an früher.... 

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Bandicoot (8. Februar 2015)

Wollte auch mal Danke Sagen, für die tolle Arbeit jeden Monat, die tausende an Benchwerten sowie abwechslungsreichen Themen. Weiter so! 
Bin zwar noch nicht ganz durch das Heft,  aber ist auch erst der 8. sonst dauert es immer so lange bis zur neuen Ausgabe, 
Der Test zur 960 war Super und auch OC Doping ein schöner Artikel. Als Ex STROMer  war der Teil Netzteil Sicherheit auch spannend.


----------



## TempestX1 (8. Februar 2015)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Zum PDF-Archiv:
> 
> Es gab doch (vor Jahren...) mal eine Ausgabe mit allen PDFs seit der Erstausgabe auf DVD...
> ihr könnt mir nicht zufällig verraten nach welcher DVD (welche Ausgabe) ich da in meinem umfangreichen Fundus an PCGH / PCG  DVDs ich suchen muss?


Die Ausgaben von 2000 bis 2011 waren auf der DVD von PCGH 07/2012 (auf zwei DVD Seiten! Wenden nicht vergessen )
Die Ausgaben von 2012 (leider alle zwölf Ausgaben als eine PDF) waren auf der DVD von PCGH 02/2013
Die Ausgaben von 2013 waren auf der DVD von PCGH 02/2014
Und die 2014er Ausgaben auf der aktuellen 03/2015.

Dieses Jahr wird PCGH 15 Jahre alt


----------



## consumer (8. Februar 2015)

Am besten haben mir die Artikel CES-Highlights, CPUs mit OC und Single vs. Multi-Rail-Netzteile gefallen. 
Die GTX 960 ist durch Nvidias schmale Speicheranbindung und Ausstattung leider nicht so interessant wie erhofft 
und für einen Auftritt der Zotac GeForce GTX 970 war wohl zu viel zu tun.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2015)

consumer schrieb:


> Am besten haben mir die Artikel CES-Highlights, CPUs mit OC und Single vs. Multi-Rail-Netzteile gefallen.
> Die GTX 960 ist durch Nvidias schmale Speicheranbindung und Ausstattung leider nicht so interessant wie erhofft
> und für einen Auftritt der Zotac GeForce GTX 970 war wohl zu viel zu tun.



Die Zotac-Karte hat in der 04 nun definitiv ihren Auftritt. Versprochen. Sie wird eine von ~50 Grafikkarten sein, die auf 12 Seiten versammelt werden. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (8. Februar 2015)

Auf den Test freue ich mich bereits, auch wenn ich kein Abo zurzeit habe, da mich die jetzigen Prämien nicht ansprechen, wird diese sicher gekauft  War nach dem Maxwell Test sehr angetan von eurem Magazin. 

Jetzt muss ich nur schauen wo ich die Ausgabe in der Schweiz finden kann. Da ich das Weihnachstspecial bei Bekannten in Deutschland am Kiosk fand. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## consumer (8. Februar 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Zotac-Karte hat in der 04 nun definitiv ihren Auftritt. Versprochen. Sie wird eine von ~50 Grafikkarten sein, die auf 12 Seiten versammelt werden.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Wollte nicht drängeln geschweige denn am Wochenende stören.
Bei 1080 Benchmarkwerten und dem großen GTX 960 Test war sicherlich mehr als genug zu tun.
Wenn AMD jetzt noch bis Anfang März neue Grafikkarten vorstellen würde wäre es perfekt.


----------



## Norisk699 (8. Februar 2015)

consumer schrieb:


> Wenn AMD jetzt noch bis Anfang März neue Grafikkarten vorstellen würde wäre es perfekt.



Da bin ich auch dafür. Ich hätte gern etwas flotteres als eine R9 290x für unter 500 € wenn ich mir was von AMD wünschen dürfte. 
Und das ganze am Besten mit *ECHTEN *8 GB Speicher... hihi...  gell...NVIDIA?...
Aber wie man auf der Main lesen kann plant AMD derzeit ja erstmal nur einen lauwarmen Aufguss der alten Architektur... muss ich wohl bis Herbst 2015 warten...







TempestX1 schrieb:


> Die Ausgaben von 2000 bis 2011 waren auf der DVD von PCGH 07/2012 (auf zwei DVD Seiten! Wenden nicht vergessen )
> Die Ausgaben von 2012 (leider alle zwölf Ausgaben als eine PDF) waren auf der DVD von PCGH 02/2013
> Die Ausgaben von 2013 waren auf der DVD von PCGH 02/2014
> Und die 2014er Ausgaben auf der aktuellen 03/2015.
> Dieses Jahr wird PCGH 15 Jahre alt



Danke für die sehr genaue Info!
Habe alle DVDs ausfindig gemacht... Ich hab da einen Schub... da landen alle Heft-DVDs mit der Zeit (ungeordnet) drinnen... ein Grauen... *g*
Aber dank deiner genauen Bezeichnung hab ich alle 3 alten DVDs recht schnell gefunden. Umso älter, desto tiefer muss man reingreifen... *g*

Speziell die DVD 07/2012 hat im Laufwerk auf Seite 1 stark geröchelt wie eine Dampflok bergauf, aber nach ein paar Minuten (!!!) Einlesezeit hat sie doch noch die Daten angezeigt und man konnte sie auf meine Festplatte "evakuieren". 
Dabei war sie in der Hülle... glaube mein Laufwerk hat so seine Schwierigkeiten mit zweiseitigen DVDs... egal. Hat funktioniert! Danke

Jetzt könnte ich ernsthaft mal drüber nachdenken meinen Papierbestand zu entsorgen oder zu  versteigern oder zu verschenken... denke ein großer Marktwert wird nicht vorhanden sein...


----------



## Norisk699 (8. Februar 2015)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## Stratton (9. Februar 2015)

S. 65 Beliebte CPUs mit OC durchgetestet. Starcraft HotS

Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich SC2 mit nem 4790k mit durchschnittlich 35,9 fps spiele, wenn die Auflösung 720p beträgt?

Ich habe da irgendwo einen Denk-/Lesefehler drin, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Februar 2015)

Stratton schrieb:


> S. 65 Beliebte CPUs mit OC durchgetestet. Starcraft HotS
> 
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass ich SC2 mit nem 4790k mit durchschnittlich 35,9 fps spiele, wenn die Auflösung 720p beträgt?
> 
> Ich habe da irgendwo einen Denk-/Lesefehler drin, oder?



Ja, in dieser Worstcase-Szene mit sehr vielen Einheiten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bummsbirne (10. Februar 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Allgemein finde ich es gut, dass in den letzten Monaten das Thema Wasserkühlung häufiger als Thema im Heft aufgetaucht ist. Zur PCGH 03/15: Ein informatives Video von Torsten zum Wakü-Zusammenbau (Alphacool Monsta 560 allein für die Matrix 780Ti), Übersicht an Beispiel-GPU-Wasserkühlungen, Betrachtung der sekundären Wandlerkühlung, die Diskussion der drei Redakteure über den Sinn einer Wakü, usw. .... Alles .
> .




Dem kann ich nur beipflichten! Dank Toady gehts mit WaKü Stuff steil bergauf

Eventuell ist das farbwerk einen Blick wert. Vielleicht ein Aquaero 6 / Poweradjust3 Special


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Februar 2015)

Freut uns sehr, dass das bei euch ankommt, das war schließlich der Plan.  In den nächsten Ausgaben könnt ihr euch u. a. auf Lüftertests für Radiatoren freuen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mattinator (15. Februar 2015)

In den letzten Ausgaben ist mir mehrfach aufgefallen, dass inhaltliche Fehler in den Artikeln enthalten sind, insbesondere bei den Grafiken. Ein Beispiel:
auf Seite 85 ist scheinbar die Legende von  "Plextor M6E" und "Plextor M6E Black Edition" vertauscht.
Ansonsten wieder eine interessante Ausgabe.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Februar 2015)

> ist es einfach ein bisschen Pech, dass die Veröffentlichung des GM206-Chips nicht schon früher eingeplant war.


War es sehr wohl. Das hat sich nVidia selbst zuzuschreiben. Ursprünglich war der Launch bereits für 10/2014 geplant, doch dann wollten sie unbedingt lieber mehr 970 und 980 produzieren, und haben die 960 auf 01/2015 verschoben. Hier der Artikel der Luxx:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960 angeblich auf 2015 verschoben
150 bis 170eur wäre mir die 960 durchaus wert, aber je später umso langsamer. Da haben sie sich selbst ins Bein geschossen.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. Februar 2015)

Ich lese dort unter anderem „angeblich“, „soll“ und „könnte“.


----------



## Lios Nudin (19. Februar 2015)

Ich habe eine Frage zum Artikel "Mehr Takt mit Wasser" auf Seite 54. Wie hoch war ungefähr die Leistungsaufnahme der übertakteten 290X Lightning, die über den 240mm Radiator gekühlt wurde? 

Eine Zusammenstellung mit einem 140mm und 120mm Radiator (jeweils NexXxoS ST30) soll mit einer Leistungaufnahme von ca. 250 Watt (CPU+GPU) in meinem Mini-ITX Rechner fertig werden.


----------



## Cyberfox38 (19. Februar 2015)

Hallo, Ich hätte auch eine Frage bezüglich des Artikels "Mehr Takt mit Wasser". Habt ihr die Wassertemperatur beider Zusammenstellungen  gemessen?  Wenn Ja könnt ihr mir sagen wie warm das Wasser beider Karten geworden ist?


----------



## RRe36 (19. Februar 2015)

Ich finde die Aktuelle Ausgabe sehr informativ würde es aber auch gut finden, wenn bei den Grafikkartentests generell auch auf UEFI GOP Kompatibilität getestet wird, falls das nicht zu aufwändig wird.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. Februar 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage zum Artikel "Mehr Takt mit Wasser" auf Seite 54. Wie hoch war ungefähr die Leistungsaufnahme der übertakteten 290X Lightning, die über den 240mm Radiator gekühlt wurde?
> 
> Eine Zusammenstellung mit einem 140mm und 120mm Radiator (jeweils NexXxoS ST30) soll mit einer Leistungaufnahme von ca. 250 Watt (CPU+GPU) in meinem Mini-ITX Rechner fertig werden.



Wir haben die Leistungsaufnahme der übertakteten Karten nicht gemessen. Das im Vergleich zu Luftkühlern hohe Gewicht der Wasserkühler hätte unser PCI-Express-Messadapter vermutlich auch nicht verkraftet. Ausgehend von 314 beziehungsweise 361 Watt Verbrauch (Anno 2070/Max.) in Werkseinstellungen wird die Lightning sicherlich merklich über 400 Watt umgesetzt haben.

Die vorgeschlagene Konfiguration sollte mit 250 W Abwärme jedenfalls kein Problem haben, solange beide Radiatoren mit Frischluft versorgt werden (also nicht einer die Abluft des anderen abbekommt). Für eine ausreichende Kühlung auch im Sommer sollten Lüfter mit 1.000/1.200 U/min (140/120 mm) noch ausreichen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Februar 2015)

Danke. Die im Heftartikel erreichte Temperatur wäre für mich bei meinem System in Ordnung. Nur möchte ich die Lüfter eigentlich unter 1000 U/min laufen lassen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Februar 2015)

Bei unter 30 °C Raumtemperatur lässt sich da sicherlich etwas machen, zumal ein 250-W-TDP-System ja nicht die ganze Zeit 250-W-Abwärme produziert.


----------



## Bandicoot (24. Februar 2015)

Das Video auf der Heft DVD zum Zusammenbau der Wakü hat mir gefallen, aber Torsten, lass dir doch mal vom Chef neue Klingen fürs Cuttermesser geben, was ham sie Dir denn da für ne Fitschel gegeben. 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> In den nächsten Ausgaben könnt ihr euch u. a. auf Lüftertests für Radiatoren freuen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Könntet ihr da auch ein Noctua NF A14 Industrial PPC 3000 PWM mit in den Test nehmen. Habe so einen geschenkt bekommen (geiles Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und würde gern mal wissen wie er sich schlägt gegen die Normalen Propeller. BITTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich glaub ja der lässt den normalen NF A14 PWM hinter sich, aber fällt sicher bei der Lautstärke durch.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2015)

Das mit der Lautstärke war leider ein K.O.Kriterium. 3000 U/min Lüfter hätten im Test nur verlieren können, da sie zwar sehr viel lauter sind, die Temperaturen aber nur noch wenig senken können. Auf einen Test mit vorhersehbaren Interesse habe ich verzichtet, zumal unsere Leser mehrheitlich Silent-orientiert sind. Dafür ist neben dem normalen Noctua noch ein günstiger redux dabei.


----------



## gorgeous188 (24. Februar 2015)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich lese dort unter anderem „angeblich“, „soll“ und „könnte“.



Natürlich, als ob nVidia offizielle Infos vor dem Launch rausgeben würde. So können sie beliebig verschieben 

Wie wäre es denn mit einer GTX 960x2 mit zwei GM206 auf einer Karte?  So im Stil von dem hier:
GeForce GTX 960 OC im SLI - Performance vs. Effizienz - Einführung und zwei Extremsituationen
Dann gäbe es auch endlich 4GB


----------

